
GMail gets auto-replies - ajbatac
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10072457-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
vulpes
Lets hope that next feature of google labs will be the ability to turn it on
in Google Apps

~~~
ntoshev
It is available; can be turned on from Settigns | Labs.

~~~
waleedka
Not in Google Apps. I tried, and I don't have the "labs" link. I can enable it
for my regular gmail account though.

~~~
chrisbolt
You may have to have your Google Apps configured to turn on new features in
Domain Settings. It's definitely working for me.

------
JulianMorrison
Is it just me, or does GMail seem to have become a bit of a low-priority
backwater in Google's grand design? There's a difference between simplicity
and abandonware, and they're nudging it.

~~~
maximilian
It must be just you, because they've kept adding things that I've found
immensely useful like imap and pop checking for other nongmail-accounts. I
think they do a lot behind the scenes to make it great.

Gmail also works great. At some point a design reaches a limit as to how much
better it can be.

~~~
staunch
> _At some point a design reaches a limit as to how much better it can be._

I assume this is true as well but there's no reason to suspect Gmail is
anywhere near as good as it could potentially be.

------
holygoat
That's a really interesting feature, implemented without UI suckitude. Always
nice to see...

------
crosscompile
Now lets see being able to manually set your status as "away" in gmail chat.
PLEASE.

